# clamped fins betta



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

Just wondering if you guys would be able to help me figure out whats going on. My betta who normally looks like this (when swimming around or just after flaring):



To this:





He still swims around all of the time, but he keeps his fins clamped/stiff looking (really apparent with his bottom fin and tail fin). He still eats fine, still tries to flare when he sees his reflection, and all around is ACTING like a normal betta, just doesnt look like himself.

Water is at about 81 degrees, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates around 20 (before my recent water change, so should be lower now). He has plenty of plants to hide in and doesn't seem to be acting depressed or acting sporadic, just has his fins clamped. Any idea why?

A while ago i made a thread about noticing bettas having silver chins so:
In regards to the gray chin thing, it comes and goes all the time. I notice it more when hes just swimming around, just looks like a discoloration under his chin, goes away when he eats/gets excited. (had to edit the picture to try to bring out the chin, hence why it looks weird)


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

If those pictures are what your fish looks like now, you have one gorgeous, healty looking betta. As for the gray chin, mine come as I grew older. lol Made me look rather distinguishing. :brow:


----------



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

1st and 3rd are what he looked like before, the 2nd is what he looks like now. notice int he first one how his bottom fin is spread out and in the second picture its clumped and more pointy, and not near as spread out? thats what he looks like now. and yes, when hes not clumped he looks gorgeous


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I only see two pics.


----------



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

supposed to have been this for the third pic to show the grey chin i was talking about


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Fins do not look clamped to me. He is not in full "display", though. Could be water temperature. The gray chin is not real clear in the picture. I could not make a comment on that based on what I see.


----------



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

well the problem is that thats all the more his fins do display anymore. He flares up and cant make them anywhere near as big as he used to be able to. with that second picture being as big as his fins get.


----------

